# your opinion



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

i was just wonder is the 2.4 ghz radios an recievers better than the 27mhz an 75mhz AM,FM radios an recievers like perfomance wise an how is the interference between them. Im just wondering so any info would be helpful. Thanks James.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

if you go to 2.4 you'll never go back to 27 or 75. no crystals are way better.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

If you ever had your car sent into the wall because someone in the novice class didn't turn off their radio you would never go back either.


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

so theres no interference with the 2.4 Ghz.


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Thee were a few problems when 2.4 first came out, but those problems have been solved. Not having to worry about someone on your channel is wonderful, no waiting to get track time and no worries about conflicts. I will never go back to am or fm.*


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

ok. I will use 2.4 ghz when i start racing. Right now i use am but all im really doing is just bashing an messing around so it doesnt matter wat i use. But thanks for all the info. I apperciate. Thanks James


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

2.4 systems can be had for as little as 30 bucks, check out hobbypartz


----------



## NoMercyRC (Nov 2, 2010)

ok thank you ill take a look.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

I stand corrected this one is 20 http://www.hobbypartz.com/79p-gt2-blue.html


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

NoMercyRC said:


> ok. I will use 2.4 ghz when i start racing. Right now i use am but all im really doing is just bashing an messing around so it doesnt matter wat i use. But thanks for all the info. I apperciate. Thanks James


am & fm can be hit by bad wiring in a house , car or air signals even under ground cables . I was even hit by someone honking their car horn.


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

What is the compatibility between 2.4 systems. For instance can you use the Hobbypartz receivers with a Futaba or Airtronics system. I've thought about switching for some time, but can't justify the cost of re-outfitting all my gear at the normal pricing I've seen in the hobby shops. Can you find cheaper modules to say fit into an Airtronics M11.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

That's the main problem with 2.4 ghz systems. It seems everyone has their own prioritized signal on that band so it seems nobodies are compatible. Now I don't know about these cheaper systems guys are talking about but I'm talking about compatibility between Spektrum, Futaba, and Airtronics. Heck Futaba even has 2 different 2.4ghz systems out that aren't supposedly compatible with each other.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Well that could be a mixed blessing if everyone was compatible would it be better or worse that what we had before? Imagine the fun you could have in april with that bind your tx to someones car then just mess with them all night. I don't get it the car seems to have a mind of its own. Sometimes every being differnt is the key to truly glitch free operation.


----------

